# Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht richtig erkannt

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir ein neues Board zugelegt und habe 4X8GB an RAM verbaut.

free sagt aber, dass ich nur 1,8GiB hätte:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # free -h

              gesamt       benutzt     frei      gemns.  Puffer/Cache verfügbar

Speicher:       1,8Gi       1,3Gi       220Mi       0,0Ki       300Mi       489Mi

Swap:          19Gi       653Mi        19Gi

vdr01_64 ~ # 
```

Mit "dmidecode" werden alle Riegel korrekt erkannt:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # dmidecode -t memory

# dmidecode 3.1

Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs.

SMBIOS 3.1.1 present.

Handle 0x0049, DMI type 16, 23 bytes

Physical Memory Array

        Location: System Board Or Motherboard

        Use: System Memory

        Error Correction Type: None

        Maximum Capacity: 64 GB

        Error Information Handle: Not Provided

        Number Of Devices: 4

Handle 0x004A, DMI type 17, 40 bytes

Memory Device

        Array Handle: 0x0049

        Error Information Handle: Not Provided

        Total Width: 64 bits

        Data Width: 64 bits

        Size: 8192 MB

        Form Factor: DIMM

        Set: None

        Locator: ChannelA-DIMM1

        Bank Locator: BANK 0

        Type: DDR4

        Type Detail: Synchronous

        Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Manufacturer: G-Skill

        Serial Number: 00000000

        Asset Tag: 9876543210

        Part Number: F4-3200C16-8GVKB

        Rank: 1

        Configured Clock Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Minimum Voltage: Unknown

        Maximum Voltage: Unknown

        Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

Handle 0x004B, DMI type 17, 40 bytes

Memory Device

        Array Handle: 0x0049

        Error Information Handle: Not Provided

        Total Width: 64 bits

        Data Width: 64 bits

        Size: 8192 MB

        Form Factor: DIMM

        Set: None

        Locator: ChannelA-DIMM2

        Bank Locator: BANK 1

        Type: DDR4

        Type Detail: Synchronous

        Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Manufacturer: G-Skill

        Serial Number: 00000000

        Asset Tag: 9876543210

        Part Number: F4-3200C16-8GVKB

        Rank: 1

        Configured Clock Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Minimum Voltage: Unknown

        Maximum Voltage: Unknown

        Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

Handle 0x004C, DMI type 17, 40 bytes

Memory Device

        Array Handle: 0x0049

        Error Information Handle: Not Provided

        Total Width: 64 bits

        Data Width: 64 bits

        Size: 8192 MB

        Form Factor: DIMM

        Set: None

        Locator: ChannelB-DIMM1

        Bank Locator: BANK 2

        Type: DDR4

        Type Detail: Synchronous

        Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Manufacturer: G-Skill

        Serial Number: 00000000

        Asset Tag: 9876543210

        Part Number: F4-3200C16-8GVKB

        Rank: 1

        Configured Clock Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Minimum Voltage: Unknown

        Maximum Voltage: Unknown

        Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

Handle 0x004D, DMI type 17, 40 bytes

Memory Device

        Array Handle: 0x0049

        Error Information Handle: Not Provided

        Total Width: 64 bits

        Data Width: 64 bits

        Size: 8192 MB

        Form Factor: DIMM

        Set: None

        Locator: ChannelB-DIMM2

        Bank Locator: BANK 3

        Type: DDR4

        Type Detail: Synchronous

        Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Manufacturer: G-Skill

        Serial Number: 00000000

        Asset Tag: 9876543210

        Part Number: F4-3200C16-8GVKB

        Rank: 1

        Configured Clock Speed: 2133 MT/s

        Minimum Voltage: Unknown

        Maximum Voltage: Unknown

        Configured Voltage: 1.2 V

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

Das ist das Board:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # biosinfo

Following DMI entries found:

 - Mainboard vendor:   "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC."

 - Mainboard type:     "ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING"

 - Mainboard revision: "Rev 1.xx"

 - BIOS vendor:        "American Megatrends Inc."

 - BIOS version:       "0903"

 - BIOS release:       "03/18/2019"

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

Und das das System:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # uname -a

Linux vdr01_64 5.0.2-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 16 14:28:38 CET 2019 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand einen Tipp, wo ich mit dem Suchen anfangen soll?

----------

## 3PO

Nachtrag:

wenn ich die interne Intel Grafik im BIOS deaktiviere, wird der RAM korrekt angezeigt:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # free -h

              gesamt       benutzt     frei      gemns.  Puffer/Cache verfügbar

Speicher:        31Gi       1,0Gi        29Gi       6,0Mi       869Mi        30Gi

Swap:          19Gi          0B        19Gi

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

----------

## CooSee

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> wenn ich die interne Intel Grafik im BIOS deaktiviere, wird der RAM korrekt angezeigt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hallo,

versetze die Riegel mal - ich meine riegel 1 nach riegel 3 usw.

und auch dein Bios mal zurücksetzen!

hat dein Board diese MEM-OK Taste?

schaue bitte in deinem Handbuch nach oder lade eine Version von Asus runter.

gibt es eine Overclock Option im Bios, wo du die Frequenz der Riegel angeben kannst?

schaue auch mal im ASUS Forum nach und stelle auch die Frage dort oder schreibe diesbezüglich ASUS direkt an.

Wozu benötigst du 19GB SWAP? - was für eine Verschwendung, no offence  :Smile: 

ich habe nur 1GB SWAP und diese wurde noch nie angefasst von irgendeinem Programm.

viel Glück.

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> wenn ich die interne Intel Grafik im BIOS deaktiviere, wird der RAM korrekt angezeigt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, das ist dann vermutlich eher noch ein Bug in der Firmware, sprich im BIOS

----------

## 3PO

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Wozu benötigst du 19GB SWAP? - was für eine Verschwendung, no offence 
> 
> ich habe nur 1GB SWAP und diese wurde noch nie angefasst von irgendeinem Programm.
> ...

 

Ich hatte vorher 16GB RAM und hatte mit "Suspend to Disk" experimentiert und dafür benötigt man eine SWAP Partition, die mindestens so groß ist, wie der installierte Arbeitsspeicher.  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> [...] oder schreibe diesbezüglich ASUS direkt an. ...

 

Gerade kam die Antwort von ASUS:

 *Quote:*   

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> leider machen wir keinen Linux Support oder kennen uns damit aus. Aber haben Sie dieses Problem auch unter Windows 10 64bit?
> 
> Sie könnten auch mal ohne die gesteckte Karte testen, ob dann das Verhalten weiterhin auftritt.
> ...

 

----------

## CooSee

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *CooSee wrote:*   [...] oder schreibe diesbezüglich ASUS direkt an. ... 
> 
> Gerade kam die Antwort von ASUS:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXX,
> ...

 

typische Antwort heutzutage, aber selber Linux Server benutzen oder Android Phones verkaufen usw.

probiere bitte mal ein anderes Live Linux, ob dieses Verhalten auch auftritt - irgendein aktuelles sollte es tun.

mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ist das Bios sehr buggy!

wie ist es, wenn Du nur 2 Riegel benutzt?

sind es gebrauchte Riegel?

schalte alles im Bios aus was nicht nötig ist - Parallel - Seriell usw.

wird denn der RAM im Bios korrekt angezeigt und was sagt die MEM-OK Taste?

Es gibt vieles was du probieren solltest - lese auf jedenfall das Handbuch und auf jeden Fall im ASUS Forum nachhaken.

ist der RAM wirklich kompatibel zu diesem Board?

viele Hersteller haben diesbezüglich eine Liste der kompatiblen Teile.

manche Riegel-Chips sind einfach nur Schrott und oder die Hersteller verschweigen auch vieles usw.

greetings

----------

## musv

 *3PO wrote:*   

> leider machen wir keinen Linux Support oder kennen uns damit aus. Aber haben Sie dieses Problem auch unter Windows 10 64bit?

 

Sofern du das Board online gekauft hast und die 14 Tage noch nicht rum sind und du ausschließen kannst, dass der RAM inkompatibel ist, würde ich das Board zurückschicken. 

An Asus kannst du ja dann zurückschreiben, dass du leider keinen Windows-Support machst, Dich damit auch nicht auskennst und lieber ein Board eines Herstellers kaufst, der funktionierende Hardware produziert.

----------

## 3PO

Nun, da ich das Board schon eine Weile habe, fällt die Option mit der Rückgabe aus, aber das will ich ja auch nicht unbedingt, denn ich hab ja eine Nvidia Grafikkarte eingebaut und damit läuft es ja.

Ich vermute mal, dass es irgendetwas mit dem Shared Memory zu tun hat, denn wenn iGPU abgeschaltet ist, funktioniert es ja.

Da der RAM sowohl im BIOS, als auch mit "dmidecode" immer erkannt wird, gehe mal davon aus, dass es da irgendwo ein Problem mit der Speicherverwaltung gibt.

Die Frage ist halt nun, wer für die Speicherverwaltung verantwortlich ist, das BIOS, oder das Betriebssystem?

Ich habe diesbezüglich zwar schon einiges im Netz gefunden, aber leider nichts, was mich wirklich weiterbringt.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mike155

Hast Du schon die üblichen Kernel Boot-Parameter probiert? Meinen Server mit Asus Mainboard muss ich beispielsweise mit "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" booten, weil sonst einige Chips nicht richtig erkannt werden.

----------

## 3PO

"acpi_enforce_resources=lax" habe ich eigentlich schon immer drinstehen:

```
vdr01_64 ~ # cat /proc/cmdline

BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-5.0.7-gentoo root=/dev/nvme0n1p3 ro usbhid.quirks=0x15c2:0x30c0:0x04 HOME=/root nomodeset pcie_aspm=off video=1920x1080 rootfstype=ext4 acpi_enforce_resources=lax

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

----------

